# Imorting into mexico questions



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hello..... I was just wondering about all the details and things involved with setting up a small business here in Mexico. I am thinking about getting some things from Uk... not massive quantities.... enough to get started in a small shop or stall.. you know see how it goes kinda thing. I have a friend here who is familar with all the form filling etc etc when setting up a small business... however they dont know about importing small quanitites of inexpensive things... I was thinking to test the water.. maybe no more than $200 - $300 worth of stuff...

Anyone know about doing this..and will I get charged large amounts of pesos for brining in goods from a different country.... Any other advice most welcome... also 


Thanks x


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a free trade agreement between the EU and Mexico, so most goods shouldn't be subject to import taxes (you'll just to pay IVA and DTA, which adds up to about 17%). You'll also need a import license (padrón de importación) - or you can find an existing importer willing to import upon your behalf, which can cost $2-5000mx per shipment depending on what you're trying to bring in. I've done this a couple of times before, but would always recommend getting a lawyer specialising in international trade to help you with everything on the first time.

Saludos






edenmayne said:


> Hello..... I was just wondering about all the details and things involved with setting up a small business here in Mexico. I am thinking about getting some things from Uk... not massive quantities.... enough to get started in a small shop or stall.. you know see how it goes kinda thing. I have a friend here who is familar with all the form filling etc etc when setting up a small business... however they dont know about importing small quanitites of inexpensive things... I was thinking to test the water.. maybe no more than $200 - $300 worth of stuff...
> 
> Anyone know about doing this..and will I get charged large amounts of pesos for brining in goods from a different country.... Any other advice most welcome... also
> 
> ...


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

If you want to take it to a commercial level eventually, better to get started on the right foot. Find yourself an agente aduanal thats a part of one of these professional groups:

http://www.caaarem.mx/
Confederación Latinoamericana de Agentes Aduanales

There's a lot of details to go through, so its best to use a professional at least the first time while you figure everything out. There are also associations of agente aduanales in most border towns and import areas, so depending on where you plan the port of entry of the goods you might also want to contact one of those associations for a referral.


For doing your own research, I'd recommend this site from the aduana:

Importando y exportando - Guía de importación

It goes over the processes, costs, regulations, etc...Lots to process but plenty of information.

That 17% is under the assumption that the product itself originated in the EU, not just sent from there.


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

thanks for quick replies... I am suprised that one has to go to all this trouble even for such a small amount of goods...


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

edenmayne said:


> thanks for quick replies... I am suprised that one has to go to all this trouble even for such a small amount of goods...


It might not be worth the trouble for such a small amount of goods. Run the numbers...


----------

